# Gan 356M vs Dayan Tengyun M 3x3 | Which is the best Mid-Range 3x3???



## Gezza Cubing (Apr 20, 2020)

GAN 356M vs DAYAN TENGYUN M | Which is the best Mid-Range 3x3?


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice videos Gezza, and welcome to the forums. Your videos are shot pretty nicely and it was very well put together.

If I may offer a criticism, the into and opening shot lasts 40 seconds before anything is said, which is roughly 20% of the video. I think Chris Olson has a talk from a US nationals from a few years ago on how to make better videos.

I hope you enjoy your time on the forum, you might want to properly introduce yourself and be properly greeted.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 20, 2020)

@brododragon another obviously 20 y/o man...

BTW these are some very good videos! I do however agree that the intro is a tad long.
Otherwise, keep doing this, it's working!
*subscriber count raises by one*


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 20, 2020)

That's an awesome video bro


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 20, 2020)

I think it's interesting that we're calling 30 dollars mid range these days. GAN what have you done!


----------



## Gezza Cubing (Apr 20, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> I think it's interesting that we're calling 30 dollars mid range these days. GAN what have you done!


I agree!


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 20, 2020)

I would have to say the wuwei


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 21, 2020)

In a few years...
Today we'll be making a budget cube comparison. Both these cubes are only 80 dollars.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 21, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> In a few years...
> Today we'll be making a budget cube comparison. Both these cubes are only 80 dollars.


 
Well, People are getting more rich lol.


----------



## sumtingwong (Apr 21, 2020)

I think we hit a plateau on cubes prices at least for 3x3. The gan X with numerical IPG was more expensive than the XS. I feel if they keep increasing prices, less cubes would be sold. IMO I think moyu and moyu sub brands have the best quality to price ratio. Gan is good but at least 30% more expensive than moyu.


----------



## N's-cvt (Apr 22, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> In a few years...
> Today we'll be making a budget cube comparison. Both these cubes are only 80 dollars.


I think the range will definitely be bigger in the future like sure there may be 80 dollar budget/mid range cubes but then there will be like 5% magnetic DAS cubes probably from yuxin haha


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 22, 2020)

356 M is really good for the price (it's basically a cheaper X); haven't tried the Tengyun V2 yet.

The M isn't an XS killer though. Personally I would be interested in hearing how the two stack up against the Valk Elite which is just $10 more or so.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 22, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> In a few years...
> Today we'll be making a budget cube comparison. Both these cubes are only 80 dollars.


Eh, with inflation, that's only around 10 dollars more.


Username: Username: said:


> Well, People are getting more rich lol.


Yeah that's inflation. Also, the reason people_ look_ so poor in older movies (besides the great depression and similar) is because living conditions and comforts (like TV), weren't as good. Anyway, that's what I think.


----------

